# 4300 series any good?



## jeff408 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi all, I'm new to this forum and am in the market for a tractor. Anyway I found a 1998 JD 4300 with 430 loader and 48 backhoe w/ 4ft brush hog ,3 pt hitch and 2 buckets. He is the origional owner with just sort of 1000 hrs.It seems to be in really good shape and he's asking 16,500. What do you think. any feedback will be greatly appricated.
Thanks, Jeff
Also I see a lot of people talking about the FEL, what is it?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Jeff! I prefer the 4300 over the 4310. I am not a big fan of eHydro. These are very good and long lasting machines. The only issue I remember with these tractors was that the front axles were recalled to be replaced early on due to improper geometry which tore up grass sod. The price is not bad for what you are getting. 

Here is what 4300's are selling for right now. 

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listing...rp=4300&GUID=CE66EBF56B8E4980961650DE83FA71C5

You will have to compare and decide what condition it is in and perhaps make an offer. 1,000 hours is low for a tractor that old.


----------



## jeff408 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. It has the syncro trans. From the searches I've done it looks like its a fair price. I like the fact thats its a one owner and he lives close by.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I have a 4310 eHydro and love it. If you are using it to mow go hydro otherwise you will be fine with any other transmission. It sounds like a fair deal and you will find plenty to do with the backhoe.

By the way (BTW) FEL is short for Front End Loader. Yours is the 430, which I also have.


----------

